# Topics > Toys >  Codename Colossus, toy, Machination Studio, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Machination Studio

"Codename Colossus Mk.I Cyclops - Electronic Walking Model" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Codename Colossus Assembly Time Lapse

Published on Mar 13, 2015




> Introducing Codename Colossus. A fully 3D printed, electronic and mechanical toy that is made to order.

----------


## Airicist

First reveal of production prototype of Codename Colossus

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> Machination Studio presents this first reveal and video test of the first production prototype for Codename Colossus.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Codename Colossus

Published on Jun 20, 2015




> Introducing Codename Colossus. A fully 3D printed, electronic and mechanical toy that is made to order.

----------


## Airicist

HOLY $H!T- US$7,000 3D Printed Robot!? "HMC Galahad"

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> This is, by far, the coolest 3D printed robot we've ever seen!

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Codename Colossus Mk.I Cyclops

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> Codename Colossus is a range of mechanized dieselpunk walking tank scale models. Polyurethane resin cast mode with electronic movement.
> 
> Machination Studio will be at New York Comic Con 2016 booth 431. This video is made to be played repeatedly at the booth.
> 
> The Infantry Support Colossus will be available on Kickstarter in November 2016. I made this video also as a trial run to making my Kickstarter campaign video.

----------


## Airicist

Adam Savage Meets Machination Studio's Codename Colossus!

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Adam gets up close with Codename Colossus, a mechanized walking robot designed, prototyped, built, and painted by Michael Sng (aka Machination Studio). Michael and Adam chat about toy design, 3D printing, and garage kits. We couldn't stop geeking out about this robot!

----------


## Airicist

Codename Colossus Mk.I Cyclops Kickstarter video

Опубліковано 30 лист. 2016 р.




> The Mk.I Cyclops is a Mechanized Dieselpunk Walking Tank Scale Model. The electronic kit is fully funded and will be on Kickstarter until 16th December 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Codename Colossus T-19A Iron Cavalry Kickstarter video

Premiered 5 hours ago

"Codename Colossus T-19A Iron Cavalry mechanized resin kit" on Kickstarter

----------

